# V.A. Clinic



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

While ive never availed myself of the v.a. clinic my buddy does and says its free ,also meds etc. My other buddy r.i.p. used it and told me he had copay etc. That was in about 1998 i believe.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> While ive never availed myself of the v.a. clinic my buddy does and says its free ,also meds etc. My other buddy r.i.p. used it and told me he had copay etc. That was in about 1998 i believe.


lefties, 

check out this page on the VA's website: http://www.va.gov/HEALTHBENEFITS/cost/copays.asp


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

All I used in the US was the Dallas VAMC. but I live so far from Manila I never looked into it here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lefties I retired from the Navy and had the TriCare plan but I qualified as zero percent due to my anxiety issues and what a great place, doctors are nice, staff is helpful, free coffee as you walk in the door.

At first everything was basically free, I think the medicatications were $7 a prescription but no charges on doctors fee's or any of the testing, what a relief from Tricare and then I started working full time, my charges still were minimal with the VA, you get a yearly review to see if your working or not and if so they set some billing charges in there but nothing like private clinics and hospital.

The employer mandatory health care plans are the same as Tricare, so real depressing, I'm real thankful for VA, like other expat posters I live far from Manila and I don't want to take medications, if they provided natural herbal supplements I'd go there, you mentioned that you take Lagundi and I like that stuff too, I'd like to order Stevia but it's so dang expensive and I feel that could be helpful for sleep disorders or anxiety, not sure if the VA dispenses or pays for this though.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I am VA rated 100% Permanent and Total disable and use the VA all the time; mcalleyboy is absolutely correct with what he says about the VA. I have found the quality of care to be excellent, but I just wish the clinic in Manila was full service like the ones in the USA. 

In a few days I will find out just how good the billing dept. is for refunds of outside medical care as I just got out of the hospital.

JM101


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JM101 said:


> I am VA rated 100% Permanent and Total disable and use the VA all the time; mcalleyboy is absolutely correct with what he says about the VA. I have found the quality of care to be excellent, but I just wish the clinic in Manila was full service like the ones in the USA.
> 
> In a few days I will find out just how good the billing dept. is for refunds of outside medical care as I just got out of the hospital.
> 
> JM101


Well here is my experiance. If you use outside medical care there are several things that must happen. If it is for your disability or if not.
Should you not follow their procedures you wont be reimbursed. It will all change when or if we fall under FMP. I use TRICARE and have never had an issue. I was hospitalized for a non disability illness. TRICARE reimbursed me it took me a bit as I had to fumble through the process but now I know it. 
VA medical care at Manila is not a hospital but the procedues they have in place allow you to use local hospitals.


----------

